# QSI and Aristo Mallet



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anybody programmed a QSI sound decoder that has been installed in a Aristo Mallet. I have mine installed and all works well, maybe too well. I am trying to set up my sound files so the engine sounds at its best. There are so many sounds on this card so I am curious if anybody has programmed all the sounds and are willing to share what they did. I have two speakers and I want it to balance out and not have one sound over power the other unless it should sound like that. Confusing, I know but I am sure somebody has theirs sounding very realistic. I am using an NCE system.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Original QSI or new Titan?

You need to get the QSI software to make it easy and the programmer, if you really want to fine tune it, there's tons of customization available.

I had the first QSI in it, but removed it and sold it, now have all Titans, but have not had the time to play with the mallet.

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

I have the new Titan. It's a little difficult to differentiate from some of the sounds. I know you have called QSI and I like the sounds on their answering system. The guy at QSI said he had a Mallet all programmed for one of the train shows and he said he would email the sound settings, he never did.


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Does anybody have any info on the new ZIMO decoder, MX697? Suppose to be PnP compatible with Aristo and Bachmann


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kenny, you need to have the programmer to make your life easy it sounds like.

Then you run the software and you can change the individual volume levels easily with "sliders" on the software.

The Zimo is a nice decoder, but nowhere near the flexibility or capability of the QSI. 

They also don't have the extensive US loco sound file library.

Break down and buy the programmer and the software makes it much easier than tweaking individual CV values.

(by the way, a common error is that people do not wait for the steam cocks to close and the hissing makes it hard to hear the individual sounds at first, like a real loco)

Greg


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Greg, I have been doing some research on the programmer. Is this easy to install and work with it?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Real easy, usb to your computer, 2 wires to the tracks, and a small power supply.

Makes it easier than looking up all the CV's if you want to tweak.

Greg


----------



## benshell (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi Kenny,

I have a Aristo-Craft Mallet with QSI Titan using the new Q3 sounds. It sounded great!... until my mallet slipped a gear again and I've yet to open it back up to see if I can figure it out. Last time it did this the engine was new and Aristo-Craft was still in business.

Anyway, I'm using Visaton speakers, one in the boiler near the cab (I used a hole saw), and one where the original speaker was in the tender. My QSI is in the boiler and I removed all stock Aristo-Craft electronics. This way it was easier to wire in independent control for lights and smoke.

If you get the QSI programmer (and are using the Q3 sounds) you're welcome to take a look at my sound settings. My settings may or may not sound good to you, or with your speaker configuration, but I like the way it turned out:
https://s3.amazonaws.com/share7523950/Mallet+Q3.qcv


----------



## Kenny (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks Ben I am going to see what I have different from yours.


----------

